# .The Battlefield Saints



## Scubadew (Mar 1, 2015)

A highlight on SARCs that was released this past month by All Hands Online featuring multiple SARCs and Maj. James Capers (USMC Ret). The link includes a video that is more or less an introduction to SARCs and a second video that explains the pipeline.

http://www.navy.mil/ah_online/ftrStory.asp?id=85744


----------

